# Steering wheel turns....but wheels don't?



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

I was coming back to my school parking lot tonight, and problems arose. I was pulling into a spot and had to back out since there were no spots in this section available. After I backed up, I was turning my wheel to the left to straighten it, and it made a popping noise and the steering wheel became a hell of a lot easier to steer, but the tires will not turn with the wheel at all. The car will still drive forward, but it took me like 20 minutes to get the tires turned enough to actually get into the spot. From looking at the car in the dark, nothing looked out of place, but are there any guesses as to what is wrong?


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

Get someone to turn your wheel for you, and check out your steering linkages to make sure those are moving. It could be something as simple as one of the connections there failing.


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

how do you check those? I'm honestly not that car inclined.


----------

